# 2006 Altima Dash Lights



## Farsox (Jan 6, 2011)

Recently, all of the dashboard lights stopped turning on at night, which is when you would need them most. I checked fuses, and they all seem to be in good shape.

Then, I noticed that the dash lights do come on when the headlights are off. It doesn't matter what position the headlight switch is in. If the headlights are on, the dash lights turn off and vice versa.

A friend of mine suggested that I replace the headlight switch. Can anyone confirm that this is the most-likely fix?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

The headlight switch could be a possibility but also judging from your other post about the shifter solenoid not clicking on, you could have some wiring issues also.


----------



## Farsox (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a good point. Just to note - the shift lock problem has been going on for a while now (I've just been poking things into the manual unlock to make it work). The dash lights have just started acting up recently. This makes me think that the problems are unrelated, but it's definitely a possibility.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Farsox said:


> That's a good point. Just to note - the shift lock problem has been going on for a while now (I've just been poking things into the manual unlock to make it work). The dash lights have just started acting up recently. This makes me think that the problems are unrelated, but it's definitely a possibility.


OK, then check the brake pedal switch for the shifter problem as mentioned in the other post.
For the dash lights, remove the headlight switch and see if your cluster lights up by just turning the key - it shouldn't, correct?


----------

